# Carbon Impact Arrows?



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

:darkbeer:loving mine so far:cocktail:

I am shooting the fatshaft right now, they are straight, the are withn in weight specs, and they all seem to group together at 50 yards ( max I have been able to shoot them at.)

I went from shooting Victorys to these and have not looked back.

only down side is they dont make a true fat shaft of indoors yet, but they have a cool fita arrow that may be a killer for 3d's:tongue:

if your shop does not have any get them to contact,
http://www.cdnhunter.com/about.shtml

Reed


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

boomer650 said:


> Does anyone have or know anything good about the carbon impact arrows? And where can i get them in ontario? Are they worth it? I want to buy new arrows .....


*COUGH* 

www.nationalarcherysupply.com

Yes they are worth it


----------



## nolejoel (Jan 4, 2007)

I use the fat shaft xlt 6000's and could not be happier. I was using the terminators by carbon express and haven't looked back since switching. they fly true and are weights are very consistent.


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

You can get them from Canadian Archery Distributors, http://www.cdnhunter.com/index.shtml. They make Scorpion Strings and are out of Alberta. I don't think they sell direct so you can get them from Gagnon Sports in Oshawa.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

spark1973 said:


> You can get them from Canadian Archery Distributors, http://www.cdnhunter.com/index.shtml. They make Scorpion Strings and are out of Alberta. I don't think they sell direct so you can get them from Gagnon Sports in Oshawa.


Sorry they are out of manitoba not alberta as my brother is shooting for them and he has to phone manitoba to talk to jeff


----------

